# audi tt brakes on a mk3?



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

I snagged some audi tt calipers off a car at work today. They look pretty similar to the mk4 calipers, but they have a standard brake line inlet instead of a banjo like the mk4's do. Are the calipers the same as the mk4's, or are they bigger? Would they not fit on a mk3 like the mk4's do?


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (notso2slo)*

I finally got to double check, and for the record, they won't fit. There is a different offset from the carrier pins to the outside surface of the brake pad, and the carriers offset the caliper further out from the center of the axle to accommodate a bigger diameter rotor. You can use a mk4 carrier, but the offset is still wrong.


----------



## sven54 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (notso2slo)*

you can use tt caliper carier and have to put some stances .


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

yeah, but I don't really need bigger rear brakes... I guess I'll just buy the ECS brake line kit and use some mk4 calipers...


----------

